# I. Am. A. MORON.



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

And I bled to prove it. Ow, ow, ow...

Jack's a little ****. Safe to say. And he's relatively aggressive with other rats. It's never really extended to people though.

Today I was playing with Baileys and Jack got into the cage (I'd been giving them both some treats.) They seemed to be getting along, so I let it happen. Then, of course, the inevitable ball of fur... I waved them apart and they went to their corners to cool down. Eventually I could pet Baileys, so I reached up to put Jack back in his cage...


Jack hadn't exactly calmed down.

He sunk his teeth into my hand, and held on. Now, I must either have conditioned myself not to respond or I've gotten used to being bitten, because I just continued to pick him up and put him back in his cage, locked them both up and then looked down.

It may have stopped bleeding now. Maybe.

Ow.


Just thought I'd share my stupid moment of the night.

Gads, my poor carpet... Looks like someone was murdered...


----------



## kimby37 (May 6, 2008)

Ouch. I'm dreading my first rat bite.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

This one's worse than most I've had, mostly because he caught a nice, easily chomped area (between the thumb and forefinger)...


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

Owie is it bad?


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yikes. You don't mean that bit of loose webbed skin between the thumb and forefinger do you, cause I reckon that'd be the worst place to get bit. And you're never going to get a band-aid on it 

I've only been bitten badly once. It was totally my own fault but it bled and bled (and bled.)

I honestly thought it'd never stop.

I had to wear a band-aid for weeks and it left a scar which is clearly visible. Funny thing is, I look at that scar now and it makes me smile. It's a permanent reminder of that rat which is fine by me because I loved him to pieces.

Anyway, hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

It's bad enough. Not bleeding anymore though.


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like it's swelling up though.....


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

He chomped it pretty hard. I wouldn't be surprised if it swells a little more with all the bruised tissue.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

oh man, that is swollen O_O


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah. Now that it's not bleeding, it's on ice. Frozen peas. Whatever.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

LOL frozen peas

Hope you get better soon <33


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Me too... How can I post all the time with a bum hand????


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ouch 8O I hope I never get bitten lol


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

Forensic said:


> It's bad enough. Not bleeding anymore though.


holy punted babies Forensic! it's becuase it's swollen that's why it's not bleeding. It's gotta be really deep. Stitches aren't gunna help that.

It's gunna be best to flush with some as hot as you can stand it salt water, not iodized, but sea salt. 2 TLBS salt to one cup water. 

Soak it twice a day to keep down infection. 

Also No neosporin on it, it's a baaaad thing with a deep wound, it traps stuff inside. But do keep it dry covered and iced when you can. 


If you get a fever or you start bleeding alot, call your doctor, it could be an infection deep inside it.


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

Ahhh sorry to go all ape on you. You're hand not mine.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Been there done that...still hurts like heck. 

As soon as I am bitten, after the bleeding stops I take advil/ibuprofen ASAP. It really helps. If it starts to swell anyways then I am on to the ice. For some reason I always get these bites the day of or before a mass cage scrubbing expedition (which gets scrubbed because of the hand. :roll


----------



## Punk-Kay (Aug 13, 2008)

I've had some pretty bad bites too (mainly from the neglected lady rats on an animal care unit I used to work on)....In some of the silliest places too! All over me hands, a few managed to chomp on me boobs too :S Which was just daft! Got really badly infected and still got the scars from all my animal bites lol! Looks a nasty one that ya got!


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

You named him Jack? As in Jack Daniels? And you didn't know whiskey has bite? 8O 

:roll: :lol: :wink: Sorry, couldn't resist.

I second KenRakuu. Epsom salts, and soak it in as warm water as you can stand.

I had a similar bite from a kitten when I was quite small... I still remember the pus eeking out as I soaked it. My mom about had a meltdown. :lol: I felt bad for grabbing the kitten while he was trying to sleep.

Hope it's better very soon. 

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

hand's still swollen this morning, but I'm back on Ibuprofen and ice, so it should go down. My ice fell off over night.


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

You poor thing 8O Rat bites are NOT fun and that looks so insanely swollen ! Eeek ! Good luck with that -wince-


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

Ouch! 

There are no words...


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

OOoh and keep the hand above your heart if its still throbbing and swelling.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

ROLMAO!! *wheeze gasp wheeze* ok. ok. i know its painful and it looks bad. but i just had a mental image of forensic cowboy handing it while typing and do everything else in a course of a day... yeee ha! *snorfle* sorry... but for some reason that's just too funny! i hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Ouch bad ratties lol

I had one rat bite me before and the blood didnt drip it spurted upwards , like of a cartoon , after a couple of mins it stopped completely
Jess x


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeebus! thats one **** of a bite....

Has that rat bitten you better so hard?


----------



## rattielvr (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh wow thats swollen mine never got like that. I've had three two from Clayton a neglected rat I used to have and 1 from chocolate chip my first rat. Boy does it hurt too. Mine never swelled that bad though  you poor thing!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

My hand's almost back to normal today, except for right by the bite (to be expected.) I've had bad bites before from my bitey boy Perry, but they were always on hard areas (knuckles, mostly).


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Forensic,

Thats the most horrid consequence from a domestic 
rat bite ive ever seen.... its like a car crash i cant look
away


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Hold on, hold on... ah, here it is.

*throws salt-water at him* There, you looked away.


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Haha..

It would be good if after your hand mends of you posted 
comparison photo to really show the difference...


----------



## Nicotine (Jan 2, 2008)

Aaah, rat bites are no fun :/ When Damian was still "intact," he and Fletcher got into their last major scuffle, and I stupidly put my hand in to intercept. Damian, all huffy-piuffy and angry at his brother, decided to show me a bit of his frustration. :/ On my pointer finger, right where it bends, on the vein. It bled good, and hurt like the dickens, but it was my own fault.. although I admit it took me a while to learn to trust him again.
Lucky me, mine wasn't like yours, but Emily's gotten one that looked exactly the same as what Jack gave you! It was after Damian attacked Fletcher and I had to keep them separated until I could get Damian's neuter done, so Fletcher was at her house. One way or another, Zuzu met up with Fletcher, and well.. back then Zuzu was a bit younger, lone, and didn't get along great with other rats if he wasn't flirting. :/ So he attacked Fletcher, and while all he got off of him was some fur, he gave Em a good bite when she tried to stop it. I told her not to stick her hand right in between them, but she did before I could finish the sentence, and snap - he whipped his head around and bit hard. Twice. :/ It took a good week for the swelling to go down. Ice helped a lot. 

Oh whao, do I ramble enough?  Anyhow, looks like the between-the-thumb-and-forefinger is a bad place to get bitten, huh? Lots of rest for your poor hand, and here's hoping it heals well! Rat bites suck, but it happens one time or another to all of us, I'm sure.


----------

